# Vavionics Nav Planner



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was talking to a buddy of mine yesterday and he was telling me about a computer interface for my Navionic Gold card. He says I can upload my waypoints to my furuno machine via the computer as well as plan my trips make notes etc. 

Any one on the forum using this? How effective is it? Is it user friendly?How much is it and where can I get it?

I would like some good input. I cant always sit in the boat and input numbers but I am always behind a computer. 

Thanks as always!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It works great, I got mine at West Marine


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Navionics has a free version of the RayTech 6.1 program that will let you upload coordinates, plan routes, and transfer waypoints from your computer to GPS. It used to be a $10 download, but now it's freeware on their site. Go to Raymarine.com and search for Raytech or computer connectivity (or something along those lines). I just read it yesterday.

Bob


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bellafishing (5/13/2009)*Navionics has a free version of the RayTech 6.1 program that will let you upload coordinates, plan routes, and transfer waypoints from your computer to GPS. It used to be a $10 download, but now it's freeware on their site. Go to Raymarine.com and search for Raytech or computer connectivity (or something along those lines). I just read it yesterday.
> 
> Bob


Bob, do you know if the Raytech program will allow you to "read" the Navonic card. I use their PCwaypoint ulitily to upload/download my waypoints. It would be nice to pull up the Map of the area off theNavonic cardor Your last track and plot. BBob


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

I use Raymarine's RayTech v6.0 which requires the Navionics card be in the Navionics Multi Card Reader. This is Raymarine's program to use with your waypoints and routes off your chartplotter. You are able to transfer data back and forth between computer and chartplotter.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *reelcanuck (5/13/2009)*I use Raymarine's RayTech v6.0 which requires the Navionics card be in the Navionics Multi Card Reader. This is Raymarine's program to use with your waypoints and routes off your chartplotter. You are able to transfer data back and forth between computer and chartplotter.


Thanks for the info...Guess I need to log in and download. BBob


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

They have that at west marine


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Downloaded the planner from the RM site...it was indeed free...Play a little this evening with it and it seems to work...It allows me to upload/download my wpts and routes...it does not want to "find" the charts...tried reading from the Navonics card and uploading the card charts to a folder, still no go...However it is still head and shoulders better the PC ulitily I was using...so THANKS for the info...BBob


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a furuno......


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I think that if you don't upgrade to the full version it won't read your full charts. You can download free NOAA Raster and Vector charts from the NOAA website, but they definitely aren't what the 3-D Charts are. I just downloaded theprogram myself and have yet to really get a chance to play with it.

Bob


----------

